# 2006 DA Standings



## USC (Jan 24, 2018)

How is the 2006 DA age group doing?  Standings?  Which DA team is standing out?


----------



## 3leches (Jan 24, 2018)

If you download the schedule for each team, the scores are there.  To my knowledge the top 4 teams are;
1. LAFC
2. TFA
3. LA Galaxy
4. Fc Golden State

Out side of the top three teams, the season has not been challenging at all. The competition is not tough week in week out for the kids to really develop.


----------



## xav10 (Jan 24, 2018)

3leches said:


> If you download the schedule for each team, the scores are there.  To my knowledge the top 4 teams are;
> 1. LAFC
> 2. TFA
> 3. LA Galaxy
> ...


That’s such a bummer for US soccer aspirations.


----------



## USC (Jan 24, 2018)

Thx for the info.  Clicked on some teams previously and nothing came up.

Was hoping that someone kept stats like other DA age groups to see which DA stoodout..your information is greatly appreciated.

Lots of teams in this age group, why even have DA in this age group if only four teams compete!  Should play club instead


----------



## USC (Jan 24, 2018)

3leches said:


> If you download the schedule for each team, the scores are there.  To my knowledge the top 4 teams are;
> 1. LAFC
> 2. TFA
> 3. LA Galaxy
> ...


If these are the top four, which are the bottom DAs?


----------



## Shottas (Jan 24, 2018)

The two teams that stand out the most are LAFC & TFA.
Middle of the pack; Legends, Pats, FC Golden State 
Bottom ( no disprect to any parents); La Premiere, Santa Barbara, LAUFA.

Haven’t seen galaxy or real so cal yet to comment.


----------



## seuss (Jan 25, 2018)

USC said:


> Lots of teams in this age group, why even have DA in this age group if only four teams compete!  Should play club instead


Exactly what I was saying when they moved the age down to 10, effectively bouncing kids out of the sport before puberty.


----------



## 3leches (Jan 25, 2018)

USC said:


> If these are the top four, which are the bottom DAs?


Maybe someone who likes spreadsheets can do us the honors of ranking them. For some reason I couldn't load the excel spreedsheet from the DA website but here are the scores in pdf


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jan 25, 2018)

3leches said:


> Maybe someone who likes spreadsheets can do us the honors of ranking them. For some reason I couldn't load the excel spreedsheet from the DA website but here are the scores in pdf


Where are you finding the scores? When I check the DA site, it only shows games but no results. Thanks.


----------



## 3leches (Jan 25, 2018)

RedDevilDad said:


> Where are you finding the scores? When I check the DA site, it only shows games but no results. Thanks.


http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=MzgzNDMwMA==&partialGames=0

Select the U12 age group West -Los Angeles
click the download button below where it says apply filters


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jan 25, 2018)

Here are rankings based on what percentage of their available points (3 for a win, 1 for a draw) does a team take.
LA Region:


SD Region:


----------



## 3leches (Jan 25, 2018)

Great work !!!! Thanks so much


----------



## USC (Jan 25, 2018)

3leches said:


> Great work !!!! Thanks so much


Ditto!  Thx for the info RedDevilDad!


----------



## watfly (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm pretty sure the points are incorrect for San Diego.


----------



## uburoi (Jan 25, 2018)

RedDevilDad said:


> Here are rankings based on what percentage of their available points (3 for a win, 1 for a draw) does a team take.
> LA Region:
> View attachment 1961
> 
> SD Region:View attachment 1962


So much for not keeping score and trying to develop.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jan 26, 2018)

watfly said:


> I'm pretty sure the points are incorrect for San Diego.


I can double check. It was a pain to do so I may have made a mistake. If you know of something specific feel free to let me know. 
I did want to double check. I thought it odd that one team had a massive Goal Differential but high win percentage.


----------



## 3leches (Jan 26, 2018)

The scores are reality and shows that there is not enough competition for teams to actually develop. The bottom teams benefit from playing  the top teams but the kids in the top team need better competition to develop more. There needs to be more outside play rather than just your bracket. That is why we have all these “ what happened “ threads about the World Cup, etc.


----------



## Zvezdas (Jan 26, 2018)

Interesting year for 2006 DA, imho MLS academies and TFA are standing out but TFA lost some players during the winter break and that might affect them down the road. Pats, RSC and Golden State are very similar in terms of quality of players fielded, and LA Premier seems to be struggling in their inaugural year.  Most of the 2006 teams are being mixed week to week and the true standings will be at U13 level next season... I think there is enough competition, but there is also "mls academy factor" that attracts top kids to those two clubs which makes it harder for other 8 clubs to truly compete.


----------



## SBFDad (Jan 26, 2018)

First year DA is a little wonky. It’s pre-puberty and clubs are still trying to figure out what’s what and who’s who. It improves as they grow older, in terms of proper level of competition. Still, the MLS academies and a couple of the top funded clubs struggle at most age groups to find good competition. A short term fix for now is to play players up and challenge them in that way. The ideal though would be to have tough competition week in and week out for all teams and all players within each age group. A solution is to condense DA and reduce the number of teams. Play every team more often, but the competition would be better since there will be less roster spots to fill across the league. Conceptually, the better players would fill those limited spots. Doubt that will happen though. DA will continue to be the top league in the US, but not nearly as robust as it should be.


----------



## Zvezdas (Jan 26, 2018)

Next year at the U13 they will play additional competition from OC and SD. In terms of development via competition I think that will be resolved when they get to older age groups. High caliber coaching should be something all of us with DA kids need to be concerned with, aside from 2-3 clubs this year I did not see much high quality sideline coaching from these highly "renowned" academy coaches. I cant judge on their training methodology, but judging how their teams play  its seems that only 3-4 u12 DA sides are really teaching kids correct ball movement/team play.


----------



## JCM (Jan 26, 2018)

watfly said:


> I'm pretty sure the points are incorrect for San Diego.


For sure. Albion is way off.


----------



## osvaldo (Jan 26, 2018)

SBFDad said:


> First year DA is a little wonky. It’s pre-puberty and clubs are still trying to figure out what’s what and who’s who. It improves as they grow older, in terms of proper level of competition. Still, the MLS academies and a couple of the top funded clubs struggle at most age groups to find good competition. A short term fix for now is to play players up and challenge them in that way. The ideal though would be to have tough competition week in and week out for all teams and all players within each age group. A solution is to condense DA and reduce the number of teams. Play every team more often, but the competition would be better since there will be less roster spots to fill across the league. Conceptually, the better players would fill those limited spots. Doubt that will happen though. DA will continue to be the top league in the US, but not nearly as robust as it should be.


Couldn't agree more.....my son's U13 Academy team schedules U14 friendlies whenever we have a free weekend away from DA schedule. There are too many Academy games not competitive enough, his academy has to look outside the division.
Let me add this filter as well to the discussion: I'm wondering how many quality kids from lower income families are languishing in cheaper leagues and clubs (presumably less quality coaching)  simply because they can't afford some of the steep fees being charged by some of the DA clubs. I know from experience that some of Academies in the 06 standings printed above charge plenty a month for the privilege of having junior wear the shiny DA patch on their kits. My fear is they're using their status as a cash cow and not as a vital cog in US soccer development.
Let's MANDATE that all DAs be fully funded. Let the kids compete on a level playing field regardless of socio-economic circumstances. We'd have superior, competitive teams overall and we would weed out from the mix those clubs that can't offer fully funded: thus fewer DA clubs, also adding to the overall competitiveness.


----------



## texanincali (Jan 26, 2018)

The lack of competitiveness is an issue all over the country.  Recently spoke to friends back home and they were saying the same thing.  Three teams that are 5-6 goals better than all the others and only get competition when they play each other.

Will be interesting to see what the Federation does with MLS request to have an MLS only league.  

Definitely a double edged sword - the more teams, the greater the chance for a wide gap in quality.  The fewer teams and then you have logistical and financial issues in regards to more frequent travel over greater distances.  

Agree on the fully funded bit, but I don't think its a reality.  Either the parents pick up the tab, or the clubs do - and the clubs would go broke with the additional travel requirements.


----------



## watfly (Jan 26, 2018)

RedDevilDad said:


> I can double check. It was a pain to do so I may have made a mistake. If you know of something specific feel free to let me know.
> I did want to double check. I thought it odd that one team had a massive Goal Differential but high win percentage.


I had gone through a few of teams earlier in the week and I had come up with the following (WLT) SDSC 15-3-4 (74%) Strikers 15-3-8 (68%) Albion 17-7-2 (66%) LAG 11-7-4 (56%) Rebels 12-9-5 (53%) Surf 9-7-6 (50%).  It looks like Nomads only won one game, hence the terrible goal differential.  West Coast, Arsenal and CV were in the bottom half.  I think these numbers are in the ballpark but I can't vouch for their complete accuracy.

Thanks RedDevil for the first stab at it.  Your GD seems in the ballpark for my WLT.


----------



## Shottas (Jan 26, 2018)

The futsal tournament was last weekend or so and it looks as if the games were based on these rankings, so the scores should be somewhat correct. Scores aside the competition is not there and even at the U- olders, so the problem does not get better with age. 
Money should be taken out of the equation so there can be more access to families who cannot afford the fees.


----------



## Zvezdas (Jan 26, 2018)

osvaldo said:


> I'm wondering how many quality kids from lower income families are languishing in cheaper leagues and clubs (presumably less quality coaching)  simply because they can't afford some of the steep fees being charged by some of the DA clubs. I know from experience that some of Academies in the 06 standings printed above charge plenty a month for the privilege of having junior wear the shiny DA patch on their kits. My fear is they're using their status as a cash cow and not as a vital cog in US soccer development.
> Let's MANDATE that all DAs be fully funded. Let the kids compete on a level playing field regardless of socio-economic circumstances. We'd have superior, competitive teams overall and we would weed out from the mix those clubs that can't offer fully funded: thus fewer DA clubs, also adding to the overall competitiveness.


I definitely agree that there are families from low income strata or minority families that cannot afford fees some of the DA clubs charge. However, I also know that some DA fees are lower than what some smaller clubs charge in Conejo Valley area for their regular 2006 teams! US Soccer Federation should mandate that all DA clubs are fully funded, including expenses for tournaments and showcases. Unfortunately, lots of kids from lower income families also cant afford "smaller" community clubs that compete exclusively in CSL or SCDSL...


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster? (Jan 26, 2018)

If DA was truly about development then US Soccer should put some funding toward the programs and subsidize non-MLS clubs.  If the funding went to the coach you would see the best coaches focusing on one team.  (Like the MLS teams).  They would have more time to go over film with the kids, or run a skills night / agility practice.  Maybe do a Futsal program.  There are so many lost opportunities for these kids to maximize their potential over this year.  The LA Galaxy International Cup should help bring meaningful games and more high level tournaments should be sought to supplement the development.


----------



## justneededaname (Jan 26, 2018)

Last June I overheard a conversation that seemed to indicate that the DA was going to mandate that all DA teams U15 and above were fully funded. Has anyone heard anything about this? The conversation involved two coaches from different DA clubs comparing how much they thought the club  would have to budget per team.


----------



## SBFDad (Jan 26, 2018)

osvaldo said:


> Couldn't agree more.....my son's U13 Academy team schedules U14 friendlies whenever we have a free weekend away from DA schedule. There are too many Academy games not competitive enough, his academy has to look outside the division.
> Let me add this filter as well to the discussion: I'm wondering how many quality kids from lower income families are languishing in cheaper leagues and clubs (presumably less quality coaching)  simply because they can't afford some of the steep fees being charged by some of the DA clubs. I know from experience that some of Academies in the 06 standings printed above charge plenty a month for the privilege of having junior wear the shiny DA patch on their kits. My fear is they're using their status as a cash cow and not as a vital cog in US soccer development.
> Let's MANDATE that all DAs be fully funded. Let the kids compete on a level playing field regardless of socio-economic circumstances. We'd have superior, competitive teams overall and we would weed out from the mix those clubs that can't offer fully funded: thus fewer DA clubs, also adding to the overall competitiveness.


US Soccer is sitting on $150M. Why? A chunk of that money could go to improve the financial picture of deserving clubs with DA teams. Mandate fully funded DA teams, subsidize those clubs that need it, and many of the best players will find their way to those clubs.

First things first...scrub the league down and boot out those clubs that vastly under-perform year after year, across all of the age groups. That’ll lessen the financial burden on USSF as well. First to go in SoCal? Arsenal. Playing them is a complete waste of time in pretty much every age group. Not looking to pick on them, just a prime example of a club that under-performs and shouldn’t be in DA. Their better players that are DA quality will find homes elsewhere in the league...ideally at no cost to their parents.

Also, get rid of clubs that don’t have all age groups or grant them full status if deserving. No sense in providing a pathway, then cutting it off at U13 or U15 or whatever. Consolidate the efforts, funding, and oversight into fewer clubs.


----------



## 3leches (Jan 26, 2018)

SBFDad said:


> US Soccer is sitting on $150M. Why? A chunk of that money could go to improve the financial picture of deserving clubs with DA teams. Mandate fully funded DA teams, subsidize those clubs that need it, and many of the best players will find their way to those clubs.
> 
> First things first...scrub the league down and boot out those clubs that vastly under-perform year after year, across all of the age groups. That’ll lessen the financial burden on USSF as well. First to go in SoCal? Arsenal. Playing them is a complete waste of time in pretty much every age group. Not looking to pick on them, just a prime example of a club that under-performs and shouldn’t be in DA. Their better players that are DA quality will find homes elsewhere in the league...ideally at no cost to their parents.
> 
> Also, get rid of clubs that don’t have all age groups or grant them full status if deserving. No sense in providing a pathway, then cutting it off at U13 or U15 or whatever. Consolidate the efforts, funding, and oversight into fewer clubs.


I agree with you. I'm not a TFA parent and not sure of all the politics involved with TFA and US Soccer, but why not give them more age groups and keep the DA competitive. It makes more sense than giving LA Premier (no offense)  a single age group bracket and possibly more next year.


----------



## texanincali (Jan 26, 2018)

USSF isn't in a place to mandate anyone be fully funded until they act like the rest of the world and start adhering to FIFA transfer policies.

There are numerous clubs around the country that would be in a much better position to pick up DA costs if they would have received proper compensation for players via solidarity and development payments.  I think the influx of young Americans moving to Europe is beginning.  

There are plenty of ways for USSF to help out these clubs, let's start with the obvious ones.


----------



## Zvezdas (Jan 26, 2018)

3leches said:


> I agree with you. I'm not a TFA parent and not sure of all the politics involved with TFA and US Soccer, but why not give them more age groups and keep the DA competitive. It makes more sense than giving LA Premier (no offense)  a single age group bracket and possibly more next year.


LA Premier is really struggling in their first DA year, however TFA has its own set of issues too... Lots of Galaxy and LAFC DA parents argue for a creation of MLS DA and NON-MLS DA divisions...I don't think any of these concepts would help kids currently playing in the DA circuit, it would just further dilute the quality.


----------



## seuss (Jan 26, 2018)

Zvezdas said:


> LA Premier is really struggling in their first DA year, however TFA has its own set of issues too... Lots of Galaxy and LAFC DA parents argue for a creation of MLS DA and NON-MLS DA divisions...I don't think any of these concepts would help kids currently playing in the DA circuit, it would just further dilute the quality.


So what do those parents want?
LAFC vs Galaxy every week?
That sounds like a parent that thinks “it” is special because their kid is in DA this year.
This is making me sick right now.
Am I missing something?


----------



## Zvezdas (Jan 26, 2018)

Exactly... That's why I am quite surprised with many of our fellow DA parents on this board that argue for a smaller league without those clubs that "underperform". I am totally ok with these 10 clubs in U12 division (LA), yeah some struggle and some play exceptionally well but I believe at this age and with the constant reshuffling of teams (on a weekly basis) there is enough quality, certainly more than in the CSL Gold or SCDSL flight 1.


----------



## 3leches (Jan 26, 2018)

Do you really believe that each team is reshuffling the teams each week ?


----------



## Zvezdas (Jan 26, 2018)

I know our team does, and since we have friends on three other teams I can vouch for 4 out of 10...


----------



## Dargle (Jan 26, 2018)

The key point to remember is that the U12 age group in DA is supposed to be an age group that casts a broad net, both in terms of the number of kids and clubs, and in terms of geography.  It's the wide end of the funnel.  The system, which only grants one age group DA status for many of these clubs, is designed to get kids in diverse communities into the system, provide intense training, get them scouted, and then either cut them after one year or move them on to a DA club that has a U13 age group.  From US Soccer's perspective it doesn't really matter if a club is at the bottom and isn't doing well, as long as it is exposing a group of kids to the higher level training and coaching and passing along the few kids who might otherwise have never been located because of the distance to full DA clubs.


----------



## SBFDad (Jan 26, 2018)

Zvezdas said:


> Exactly... That's why I am quite surprised with many of our fellow DA parents on this board that argue for a smaller league without those clubs that "underperform". I am totally ok with these 10 clubs in U12 division (LA), yeah some struggle and some play exceptionally well but I believe at this age and with the constant reshuffling of teams (on a weekly basis) there is enough quality, certainly more than in the CSL Gold or SCDSL flight 1.


My kid isn’t an 06, so I am looking at it longer term than just what is going on at U12 (yes, I know the thread is 2006 standings).

The talent pool is diluted across multiple age groups. I don’t advocate for an all MLS league. Logistics would be nearly impossible. For SoCal (and other regions I would assume), I do advocate for cutting the teams down to 4-5 total, fully funding them, and consolidating the talent pool. Much more meaningful games week in and week out. So yes, cut the “underperformers”. Not only will this improve the competition at the DA level for those ready for it, but it’ll send those good players not quite at the DA level yet back into the club league talent pool, improving that level of competition.

Not sure why you think that’s a bad approach. Can you explain? If you’re good with the weekly asswhoopings handed out by the better teams - enjoy, but I think tighter competition will serve all of the top players much better over the years, even at U12. And keep in mind that DA was set up by US Soccer to provide a pathway for top players to find their way into the YNTs, and ideally the senior national team. It’s not supposed to provide recreational opportunities or occasionally competitive games for its member clubs. This is about real, long-term development and that starts now for the U12s, not next year or the years after.


----------



## Dargle (Jan 26, 2018)

Dargle said:


> The key point to remember is that the U12 age group in DA is supposed to be an age group that casts a broad net, both in terms of the number of kids and clubs, and in terms of geography.  It's the wide end of the funnel.  The system, which only grants one age group DA status for many of these clubs, is designed to get kids in diverse communities into the system, provide intense training, get them scouted, and then either cut them after one year or move them on to a DA club that has a U13 age group.  From US Soccer's perspective it doesn't really matter if a club is at the bottom and isn't doing well, as long as it is exposing a group of kids to the higher level training and coaching and passing along the few kids who might otherwise have never been located because of the distance to full DA clubs.


Just to add to this point.  Consider the difference in the number of players in each age group in 2017-2018:

U12:  Approx 546 players (21 clubs w/ approx. 26 players each)

U13:  Approx 234 (13 clubs w/ approx. 18 players each)

It's certainly possible that some of those brand new U12 DA clubs could apply for an receive approval for a U13 team next year, but other than LAFC I'm not sure there were a lot of clubs that were successful with that this past year.  So, what's going to happen is a ton of U12 DA kids are going to be cut from the DA program.  Not teams (there are some clubs at the bottom of those lists who are already approved for U13 teams and some near the top who aren't), but players.  All of those games against each other is about deciding which kids will stay in the program, not about which teams will stay.


----------



## SBFDad (Jan 26, 2018)

Dargle said:


> The key point to remember is that the U12 age group in DA is supposed to be an age group that casts a broad net, both in terms of the number of kids and clubs, and in terms of geography.  It's the wide end of the funnel.  The system, which only grants one age group DA status for many of these clubs, is designed to get kids in diverse communities into the system, provide intense training, get them scouted, and then either cut them after one year or move them on to a DA club that has a U13 age group.  From US Soccer's perspective it doesn't really matter if a club is at the bottom and isn't doing well, as long as it is exposing a group of kids to the higher level training and coaching and passing along the few kids who might otherwise have never been located because of the distance to full DA clubs.


Good point. Still, the funnel is too wide at the U12 age group and doesn’t pare down enough as they grow older IMO. Although I’ll conceed that if you’re going to cast a wide net, U12 is the year to do so. Still, the numbers at U13 and older are too high. Not sure what the magic number is for each region, but it certainly isn’t 100+ clubs nationwide thru U15 (12+ in SoCal)...

U12 = 149 (SoCal = 21)
U13 = 121 (13)
U14 = 122 (13)
U15 = 81 (12)
U16/17 = 76 (11)
U18/19 = 72 ( 10)


----------



## watfly (Jan 26, 2018)

Dargle said:


> From US Soccer's perspective it doesn't really matter if a club is at the bottom and isn't doing well, as long as it is exposing a group of kids to the higher level training and coaching and passing along the few kids who might otherwise have never been located because of the distance to full DA clubs.


That's what US Soccer will claim; however, they have not granted U13 to clubs based solely on their previous years U12's DA won/loss record.


----------



## SBFDad (Jan 26, 2018)

watfly said:


> That's what US Soccer will claim; however, they have not granted U13 to clubs based solely on their previous years U12's DA won/loss record.


TFA anyone? A club that should be granted status, geography be damned. It’s about the level of competition a club can provide. They’ve proven themselves over the years.


----------



## Dargle (Jan 26, 2018)

watfly said:


> That's what US Soccer will claim; however, they have not granted U13 to clubs based solely on their previous years U12's DA won/loss record.


But clubs with very strong U12 DA records also did not receive U13 status last year, so I'm somewhat dubious that someone said it was the record itself, rather than something underlying the record (like poor coaching/organization etc).


----------



## Zvezdas (Jan 26, 2018)

As for why TFA has only u12 status lots has been written in the past few years about that club here on boards. We all know that TFA historically has no exceptional teams past u12, u13 age groups and their older teams seems to erode after certain age group. With the advent of LAFC academy and geographical proximity of LAUFA and Galaxy academies to that area of city maybe it makes no sense to grant then full DA status?


----------



## osvaldo (Jan 26, 2018)

Zvezdas said:


> As for why TFA has only u12 status lots has been written in the past few years about that club here on boards. We all know that TFA historically has no exceptional teams past u12, u13 age groups and their older teams seems to erode after certain age group. With the advent of LAFC academy and geographical proximity of LAUFA and Galaxy academies to that area of city maybe it makes no sense to grant then full DA status?


If TFA got academy status past U12, then they could hold on to more of the players they developed right? They offer a fully funded program after all...... they would field much stronger teams at U13, 14 etc. I feel like if weaker '06 clubs that charge $ get additional Academy years based on geography and TFA gets passed over that would be an egregious soccer wrong. TFA's current '06 team gives LAFC and Galaxy fits.... good healthy competition......shouldn't that be the goal?


----------



## Zvezdas (Jan 26, 2018)

I think there are clear requirements for a full DA status. I personally have nothing against TFA, their ulittle teams are amazing but to be honest there is not much development there, most of the boys on those coveted teams came from other smaller clubs. How many 2006 boys left TFA last year for other clubs? How many left now during the winter break? Again historically their teams erode after certain age...


----------



## SBFDad (Jan 26, 2018)

Zvezdas said:


> As for why TFA has only u12 status lots has been written in the past few years about that club here on boards. We all know that TFA historically has no exceptional teams past u12, u13 age groups and their older teams seems to erode after certain age group. With the advent of LAFC academy and geographical proximity of LAUFA and Galaxy academies to that area of city maybe it makes no sense to grant then full DA status?


That’s because a majority of their quality players that reach DA age go on to play at a DA club. Their older teams losing steam is no mystery. LAG rosters are deep with former TFA kids for example. 

You’re making an indirect case for my argument on condensing the league. Give TFA full status, or rather let them age up into full status (same for LAUFA), and cut the weak clubs out. The few DA quality players per team at the cut clubs will find new homes at the fully funded DA teams that remain, and quite possibly replace weaker players on those established DA teams. The math is pretty easy at that point. Less DA roster spots available in LA, SD, and Orange Counties = stronger teams = more meaningful and useful competition = better overall development. Wash, rinse, repeat throughout the rest of the country.


----------



## Zvezdas (Jan 26, 2018)

Majority of their players leave before they even hit DA status age group, it happened before. I think some other posters already provided evidence/reasons for 10 teams at u12 level, but please let me know which clubs would you cut for “underpeforming” at u12? This year everything will change and lots of kids will leave DA, at u13 we will have totally different landscape.  What you are asking will happen anyways during the summer, player movements and reshuffling.


----------



## Pij (Jan 26, 2018)

As the parent of an LA premier kid, I cannot argue that their first year of DA has been tough. I take no offense to the comments above. That said, let them have a moment to work out some kinks.  In my
Mind, they are a group
Of kids that has really only played competively and together for a few months. As of August they were still short 8 players, the Head Coach had to leave for personal reasons , and many of the new boys that were needed in order to fill the team were younger/less experienced were playing a faster game or playing new position  for the first time in their life.   They have shown vast improvement since the beginning of the season under the DA program.  While admittedly selfish, I would hate for the team to a get a bad rap when they might have potential if we dont judge their future success on their first year of DA. It’s a marathon not a sprint. 

Bright spots have been that both of their matches against LAUFA and Santa Barbara resulted in 1 game premiere won confidently and the other a tie. I realize that these are not “top” teams, but to me it shows promise against teams that already had established DA teams.  

I don’t think they will ever be able to compete with the fully funded MLS teams that have every top kid knocking on their door, but I am hopeful that they will become a respectable team that brings a few surprise kids to the table in the future.    #optimistic


----------



## osvaldo (Jan 26, 2018)

Zvezdas said:


> Exactly... That's why I am quite surprised with many of our fellow DA parents on this board that argue for a smaller league without those clubs that "underperform". I am totally ok with these 10 clubs in U12 division (LA), yeah some struggle and some play exceptionally well but I believe at this age and with the constant reshuffling of teams (on a weekly basis) there is enough quality, certainly more than in the CSL Gold or SCDSL flight 1.


It's a matter of degrees......the fall off in quality is staggering from top to bottom. But moreso I'm seeing some of these struggling academies that aren't recruiting and aren't spending more on coaching and/or organization. They just simply moved their previously CSL or SCSDL team/roster into the DA with no real changes. Kids on some of these teams  attend practice or games in a spotty manner just as when they were a club team. DA should be a step up in commitment from both the kids/families and the organization.


----------



## osvaldo (Jan 26, 2018)

Pij said:


> As the parent of an LA premier kid, I cannot argue that their first year of DA has been tough. I take no offense to the comments above. That said, let them have a moment to work out some kinks.  In my
> Mind, they are a group
> Of kids that has really only played competively and together for a few months. As of August they were still short 8 players, the Head Coach had to leave for personal reasons , and many of the new boys that were needed in order to fill the team were younger/less experienced were playing a faster game or playing new position  for the first time in their life.   They have shown vast improvement since the beginning of the season under the DA program.  While admittedly selfish, I would hate for the team to a get a bad rap when they might have potential if we dont judge their future success on their first year of DA. It’s a marathon not a sprint.
> 
> ...


I have nothing but respect for you and your son and the courage to speak up here. But it's the organization: if they're short 8 players in August that's an organizational problem. A coaching staff should be ample enough to handle a coach needing a leave of absence. How is  it possible LAPremier can't proactively address these issues 4 weeks before the start of their first U12 Academy season!! LAPFC has PLENTY of money. I'd hate to see your son's terrific effort being short changed by an organization not up to the task.


----------



## osvaldo (Jan 26, 2018)

Zvezdas said:


> I think there are clear requirements for a full DA status. I personally have nothing against TFA, their ulittle teams are amazing but to be honest there is not much development there, most of the boys on those coveted teams came from other smaller clubs. How many 2006 boys left TFA last year for other clubs? How many left now during the winter break? Again historically their teams erode after certain age...


Definitely raise some good points here. Paul Walker does not have the infrastructure right now to advance his program much past the youngers. I think that's probably a big reason why USSDA doesn't grant him the olders. But if achieving additional years of DA status helped stabilize his program he might be able to grow it. His track record is pretty clear. Why should a rich underachieving "pay" DA team get status over TFA? How many state cups, Surf Cups Man City Cups does he have to win?!
As for development I would disagree with you there. He always recruits smaller more technically gifted kids and utilizes the "beautiful game" build from the back style that is the essence of development. I've never seen one of his teams "park the bus" or punt the ball to the striker. Owing to his being outsider, by necessity he has to get results/trophies, which is a drawback for development but he's the barbarian at the gate trying to get into the DA castle. I think he deserves it more than some DA teams I've seen this season.


----------



## Zvezdas (Jan 27, 2018)

Exactly as you said he recruits technically gifted, his club does not develop he pretty much gets the finished product! Cudos for all the tourneys won, but how many national titles they won, how many national team players developed? TFA does the same job other “big” clubs do, takes the finished product aka technically gifted kids for a year or two...


----------



## Zvezdas (Jan 27, 2018)

Dargle did a great job explaining TFA:

“First of all, TFA is not exactly a "home-grown" club. It assembles teams that include many great players from elsewhere and so the question of who really "developed" the player can come up even at these younger ages. TFA 06, one of its strongest teams, had kids from as far away as Santa Monica and Simi Valley in its starting lineup last year, and it has two kids from Santa Monica this year. Those kids were already accomplished players, recognized as the best or among the best on their teams, when they went to TFA. TFA 07 was a decent team last year, but nothing special. The success of the 06 group led a bunch of players from elsewhere to come out to the 07s.

Nevertheless, it's fair to say that these great players were attracted to TFA, at least in part,because of the coaching, the intense environment, and the constellation of strong players. Money, however, also plays a role. TFAoffers fully funded top teams at the younger age groups (which they can do because of PW's fundraising, not because other teams in the club have wealthy parents). There aren't that manypre-DA teams that are fully-funded, so that helps attract great players who need the subsidy, which in turn helps attract great players from wealthier areas who don't need the subsidy, but recognize that there are a bunch of great players in oneplace at the club. So, even if TFA didn't do all that much to polish its diamonds, so-to-speak, justproviding full funding at the younger age groups, while providing professional coaching, in acentral location, and access to great tournaments, is going to give them a strategic advantage in recruiting and competing even if they didn't doanything else to develop the players. 

So, what do they do special with their teams? Inaddition to the intangible benefits provided by recruiting great players and forcing them tocompete hard for every minute of practice, TFA has a system. It's part of the curriculum it sells to convince clubs to affiliate (and thereby pay funds to allow them to subsidize their teams). It'sprimarily a tactical system for players that are already technically sound. One of the mostdifficult things for younger age group kids is problem solving. They freeze when faced with too many choices, they make the wrong decisions,etc. TFA coaches give kids something like four things they should do from every position depending upon the situation. Then they drill those things home until the kids get very good at them. It's pretty formulaic, although I don't want to overstate that. Lots of coaching at the younger ages is formulaic. TFA just teaches the formulas better. That, plus the fact that the kids are already very technically good, they have been conditioned well and hustle/compete etc, makes them verygood compared to other younger teams. 

What happens when the kids get older? Some of them build upon that initial foundation of tactical strategy and become very good. Others neverdevelop the ability to adapt and think on their own, especially when faced with teams that shut down their options. It's made worse when they aren't with kids taught the same thing, though,since the options don't work if the your teammates aren't looking for them. That isn't really a knock on TFA, per se. Many, if not most, of the latter group of kids might never have had the ability to come up with the four tacticaloptions if left to other coaching so it's not like they were really made worse for it. And those kids who can build upon that initial foundation may have greatly accelerated their development bygetting there a lot faster. The bottom line, however, is other teams eventually catch up because (1) there are more fully-funded options or fewer teams and therefore less talent dispersion, and (2) because the advantage intactical acumen is reduced as other kids get more mature and understand the game better.”


----------



## osvaldo (Jan 27, 2018)

Zvezdas said:


> Exactly as you said he recruits technically gifted, his club does not develop he pretty much gets the finished product! Cudos for all the tourneys won, but how many national titles they won, how many national team players developed? TFA does the same job other “big” clubs do, takes the finished product aka technically gifted kids for a year or two...


There is development at TFA. My son went through it there. He was not a finished product by any definition when he arrived.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jan 27, 2018)

Watfly, you were correct.  Good eye on catching the points error.  I found a formula error.  My fault.  
Here's the correct version:


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jan 27, 2018)

I was curious how all the teams stack up... Blue= LA, Red = SD


----------



## John Akii-Bua (Jan 30, 2018)

Zvezdas said:


> ... to be honest there is not much development there, most of the boys on those coveted teams came from other smaller clubs...


Can we please put to bed the idea that TFA doesn't develop players? My son is one of those kids who came to TFA at u11 "fully developed" according to this logic. He's thrived at TFA and, more to the point, completely transformed his game from a classic poacher to a team player. 

Couple of points:
- The idea that some other hard-working club put in the effort to train up my kid and PW just reaps the rewards is completely comical. We all know what kind of crap coaching we're likely to find in the the fun neighborhood club. You can't compare the training at TFA to what he was getting before. 
- at u11, there's no such thing as "the finished product". There are better and worse players for sure, but anyone that age has a ton to learn. TFA has a clear curriculum for what it wants to teach. The evidence is on the field, no one plays possession soccer like TFA. If you don't think possession soccer will serve your kid, take him someplace else. Most of the parents at TFA aren't just there for the funding, we also think possession soccer is the platform for learning good movement, quick decision making, and team play, which will serve our kids in the long term. 
- Why knock just TFA for getting recruits? It's the name of the game for Galaxy and FCLA, and pretty much all the DA system. Hell, my son's local u10 coach told me we have to win everything now, so that we establish ourselves as the best team in the area to recruit the best players.

You can argue that TFA doesn't deserve expansion for geographic reasons. I'd disagree, but it really depends on what US Soccer's strategy is, which none of us really knows for sure. But to say there's little player development  at TFA isn't correct, especially by the standards of the DA system.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jan 30, 2018)

John Akii-Bua said:


> Can we please put to bed the idea that TFA doesn't develop players?


No. Your logic is useless here. If TFA's team beats my kid's team... TFA is evil and therefore someone else made that player good. My kid's club turns down any players with talent and we only find that kid who eats grass so we can turn him into the next Messi. 
TFA will always be hated because they make the rest of us have to own up to the reality that a non-MLS DA can be a top team.  I don't mind hating the MLS DAs because they have the draw and resource because they are an MLS team... TFA messes up my excuses so therefore TFA didn't really develop their talent.


----------



## 3leches (Jan 30, 2018)

It's a no-brainer that TFA doesn't do well in the older ages because most players leave to continue in the DA. No one wants to take a step backward and play club again. I know a lot of the parents are betting their paycheck that they will be granted the U13 age group but i'm not so sure.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jan 30, 2018)

3leches said:


> It's a no-brainer that TFA doesn't do well in the older ages because most players leave to continue in the DA. No one wants to take a step backward and play club again. I know a lot of the parents are betting their paycheck that they will be granted the U13 age group but i'm not so sure.


Right.  Seems like EVERY current U12 is promising that they are going to be a U13 as well.  I'm really curious what those 2006s will do next year.  Stay with their club or stay with the DA....


----------



## osvaldo (Jan 30, 2018)

John Akii-Bua said:


> Can we please put to bed the idea that TFA doesn't develop players? My son is one of those kids who came to TFA at u11 "fully developed" according to this logic. He's thrived at TFA and, more to the point, completely transformed his game from a classic poacher to a team player.
> 
> Couple of points:
> - The idea that some other hard-working club put in the effort to train up my kid and PW just reaps the rewards is completely comical. We all know what kind of crap coaching we're likely to find in the the fun neighborhood club. You can't compare the training at TFA to what he was getting before.
> ...


Perfectly put. From one TFA alum to another......


----------



## SBFDad (Jan 30, 2018)

Zvezdas said:


> Exactly as you said he recruits technically gifted, his club does not develop he pretty much gets the finished product! Cudos for all the tourneys won, but how many national titles they won, how many national team players developed? TFA does the same job other “big” clubs do, takes the finished product aka technically gifted kids for a year or two...


Finished product at U12? Dumb. Someone’s kid got cut by TFA it seems.


----------



## uburoi (Jan 30, 2018)

John Akii-Bua said:


> Can we please put to bed the idea that TFA doesn't develop players? My son is one of those kids who came to TFA at u11 "fully developed" according to this logic. He's thrived at TFA and, more to the point, completely transformed his game from a classic poacher to a team player.
> 
> Couple of points:
> - The idea that some other hard-working club put in the effort to train up my kid and PW just reaps the rewards is completely comical. We all know what kind of crap coaching we're likely to find in the the fun neighborhood club. You can't compare the training at TFA to what he was getting before.
> ...


TFA play beautifully. Best game I saw all season.


----------



## Zvezdas (Jan 31, 2018)

SBFDad said:


> Finished product at U12? Dumb. Someone’s kid got cut by TFA it seems.


SBFDad my kid never played for TFA, however my buddy was DOC there for some time and we have friends who played for the club and then left for LAFC and other clubs...as I said earlier TFA squads are amazing, but there is a reason why US Soccer is not granting them full DA status or anything beyond U12. I posted TFA analyses from another frequent board member, I quoted that person and so far no one provided credible response...


----------



## SBFDad (Jan 31, 2018)

Zvezdas said:


> SBFDad my kid never played for TFA, however my buddy was DOC there for some time and we have friends who played for the club and then left for LAFC and other clubs...as I said earlier TFA squads are amazing, but there is a reason why US Soccer is not granting them full DA status or anything beyond U12. I posted TFA analyses from another frequent board member, I quoted that person and so far no one provided credible response...


Read the detailed post from John Akii-Bua. Clearly rebuts the idea that TFA doesn’t develop players with first hand experience. Then affirmation from osvaldo and others. Are those not credible responses?

I’ve seen TFA play over the years and I’ve seen the product of multiple years of TFA training currently in my kid’s academy. Do they recruit well? Of course, but there is more going on than just that. To suggest any kid is a “finished product” at U-little is just downright silly.

I don’t doubt that TFA will be stuck with U12s, but it’s a mistake to overlook them for further status as part of a greater plan to improve the level of competition in SoCal across multiple age groups. However, no need to do so if USSF only indends to keep the same number of teams (or more) already in the mix. Way too watered down as it is. TFA at U13+ will only further dilute the talent on the existing teams that already can’t compete (see Arsenal, Santa Barbara, etc...).


----------



## seuss (Jan 31, 2018)

SBFDad said:


> TFA at U13+ will only further dilute the talent on the existing teams that already can’t compete (see Arsenal, Santa Barbara, etc...).


How does that work?
I doubt any players would be moving to TFA from Arsenal or Santa Barbara. Too far to practice multiple times per week.


----------



## Zvezdas (Jan 31, 2018)

SBFDad said:


> Read the detailed post from John Akii-Bua. Clearly rebuts the idea that TFA doesn’t develop players with first hand experience. Then affirmation from osvaldo and others. Are those not credible responses?
> 
> I’ve seen TFA play over the years and I’ve seen the product of multiple years of TFA training currently in my kid’s academy. Do they recruit well? Of course, but there is more going on than just that. To suggest any kid is a “finished product” at U-little is just downright silly.
> 
> I don’t doubt that TFA will be stuck with U12s, but it’s a mistake to overlook them for further status as part of a greater plan to improve the level of competition in SoCal across multiple age groups. However, no need to do so if USSF only indends to keep the same number of teams (or more) already in the mix. Way too watered down as it is. TFA at U13+ will only further dilute the talent on the existing teams that already can’t compete (see Arsenal, Santa Barbara, etc...).



Just to clarify, I made a mistake by stating that they are finished product, i meant to say and i think i wrote technically gifted players selected/recruited from other usually smaller clubs and i have more than few examples i can list of kids that were pretty known and “established” prior to joining TFA. Now if you disagree with that fine, i an pretty familiar with their 06 DA team and i would love to hear how many of those kids came to TFA when hey were 7-8 and how many came where they were 10-11 from other smaller clubs. As for the text that Dargle wrote about TFA i am yet to read whats false about that analysis...and again to make it clear, tfa kids and especially their current 06 DA squad is amazing to watch every time we play them i truly enjoy no matter what the score is.


----------



## SBFDad (Jan 31, 2018)

Zvezdas said:


> Just to clarify, I made a mistake by stating that they are finished product, i meant to say and i think i wrote technically gifted players selected/recruited from other usually smaller clubs and i have more than few examples i can list of kids that were pretty known and “established” prior to joining TFA. Now if you disagree with that fine, i an pretty familiar with their 06 DA team and i would love to hear how many of those kids came to TFA when hey were 7-8 and how many came where they were 10-11 from other smaller clubs. As for the text that Dargle wrote about TFA i am yet to read whats false about that analysis...and again to make it clear, tfa kids and especially their current 06 DA squad is amazing to watch every time we play them i truly enjoy no matter what the score is.


Backtracking. So TFA doesn’t develop because they recruit quality players? Somehow those two things are mutually exclusive?


----------



## Zvezdas (Jan 31, 2018)

SBFDad said:


> Backtracking. So TFA doesn’t develop because they recruit quality players? Somehow those two things are mutually exclusive?


Now you are making things up! I never wrote such thing...


----------



## SBFDad (Jan 31, 2018)

seuss said:


> How does that work?
> I doubt any players would be moving to TFA from Arsenal or Santa Barbara. Too far to practice multiple times per week.


You would think, but it’s pretty shocking how far parents will drive for a free club, especially if you don’t have a good DA option in the local area. I’m not advocating for teens commuting hours to and from DA practices, but plenty already do so. The point of scrubbing Arsenal, Santa Barbara, and the like is that they provide weak competition across multiple age groups. While there will be a player with top potential here and there from those areas that will fall thru the cracks because their parents aren’t willing to drive hours a day, the benefit will be a consistently higher level of competition for the remaining teams, leading to better development for a larger number of top players. Yes, it’s a little ruthless, but DA isn’t about inclusion. It’s about preparing kids for the highest levels.


----------



## SBFDad (Jan 31, 2018)

Zvezdas said:


> Now you are making things up! I never wrote such thing...





Zvezdas said:


> Now you are making things up! I never wrote such thing...


...or maybe you seem to contradict yourself at multiple turns and can’t quite get a concise, logical point down in writing. Plenty others here assume that you believe TFA doesn’t develop players. If that’s not true, maybe try tidying it up a bit. We’re listening.


----------



## Zvezdas (Jan 31, 2018)

I am not contradicting myself, I made a wrong choice of words and explained that earlier...now everyone is entitled to their opinion and can come up with all sorts of insinuations but that's not my problem. I stated my opinion on 2006 DA TFA squad and possible reasons why US Soccer is not granting DA status for older age groups at the aforementioned club, that's it.


----------



## SBFDad (Jan 31, 2018)

Zvezdas said:


> I am not contradicting myself, I made a wrong choice of words and explained that earlier...now everyone is entitled to their opinion and can come up with all sorts of insinuations but that's not my problem. I stated my opinion on 2006 DA TFA squad and possible reasons why US Soccer is not granting DA status for older age groups at the aforementioned club, that's it.


Fair enough.


----------



## younothat (Jan 31, 2018)

This is the first year of the no posted scores for the U12 age group, kids and teams know the scores and standings pretty much anyway

Not to put on extra pressure on the players/clubs to focus on the results at a young age is normally a positive during the regular season, there are enough tournaments and other stuff for that later.

Sometimes is really fun to be on team that goes on a long win streak, top of the table either posted or not, when everybody is gunning for you that can make your better or not.  Some players development better on these times of teams but some don't either, stepping out of that shadow and seeing how well they do at the next level, coach, or team is sometimes when you really know. 

But lets face it there are inherent advantages on some of the clubs (Especially the MLS ones)  in the DA league, the field is not level or even close to level.   When you have the resources, insiders, and the pick of players, coaches there is a big advantage compare to most clubs without  some professional backers or afflictions.    Clubs like TFA, Golden State, LA United,  do  pretty well at the younger ages but they have a tougher time holding on to players long term once the reach a certain level partly because they are not competing on a level playing field,  when thing are stacked against you its possible to overcome but becomes increasing more difficult as the years go by .

Instead of the DA current system somebody proposed fewer teams; either with like clubs or through some pool type of system?   Not sure what the answer are?  but once you get to a certain age group say u15+ and you only get a few close match's through the season if you're a top of the table team and then go to face better competition in the tourneys (international, Dallas, Etc)  can be hard to complete and you can see DA is really s not providing enough consistent high level competition for the top teams at those ages.


----------



## osvaldo (Jan 31, 2018)

seuss said:


> How does that work?
> I doubt any players would be moving to TFA from Arsenal or Santa Barbara. Too far to practice multiple times per week.


Well that’s it in a nutshell. It was explained to me that the USSDA wants to avoid crazy parents doing exactly that, driving their kids all over creation to get to soccer practice. We had kids driving up from Coachella at one point. Remember TFA is fully funded another incentive. 
So geography is very important to USSDA. As TFA is very close to Laufa and Lafc I would wager TFA is not awarded U13-14 next month(?) as deserving as they might be......I would also wager LA Premier does get it as they are alone in their Pasadena La Canada fiefdom!


----------



## Zvezdas (Jan 31, 2018)

LA Premier is not lonely in that geographic area, Golden State FC rules that area for years...


----------



## Pij (Jan 31, 2018)

Zvezdas said:


> LA Premier is not lonely in that geographic area, Golden State FC rules that area for years...


Not trying to be argumentative....just supporting Osvaldo's theory as to geography being a possible factor that is considered.  While Golden State may have ruled that area for years, I believe that their current DA teams play out / near Highland, CA, correct?  A good 70 miles from La Canada.


----------



## boomer (Jan 31, 2018)

Pij said:


> Not trying to be argumentative....just supporting Osvaldo's theory as to geography being a possible factor that is considered.  While Golden State may have ruled that area for years, I believe that their current DA teams play out / near Highland, CA, correct?  A good 70 miles from La Canada.


True. FCGS is "based" in Pasadena, but train in Pomona (Vets park I believe) and play in Highland (aka BFE).


----------



## hattrick3 (Feb 1, 2018)

FCGS club teams are based in the Pasadena area, but DA is in Pomona (Veterans field). I heard there is/are player(s) coming to Pomona all the way from Torrance


----------



## osvaldo (Feb 1, 2018)

Zvezdas said:


> LA Premier is not lonely in that geographic area, Golden State FC rules that area for years...


Thought their Academy team played out of Pomona (?) I remember they had a chapter that practiced their youngers at Maranatha High in Pasadena but that was before U12 Academy status no?


----------



## hattrick3 (Feb 1, 2018)

osvaldo said:


> Thought their Academy team played out of Pomona (?) I remember they had a chapter that practiced their youngers at Maranatha High in Pasadena but that was before U12 Academy status no?


FCGS CLUB teams lost Maranatha High school field a few years ago. They (club teams) currently have Pasadena high school field, Oak middle school field, and mayby some other fields in the area.  I believe FCGS DA and PDA teams have been in Pomona at least in the last several years.


----------



## John Akii-Bua (Feb 1, 2018)

osvaldo said:


> me add this filter as well to the discussion: I'm wondering how many quality kids from lower income families are languishing in cheaper leagues and clubs (presumably less quality coaching)  simply because they can't afford some of the steep fees being charged by some of the DA clubs. I know from experience that some of Academies in the 06 standings printed above charge plenty a month for the privilege of having junior wear the shiny DA patch on their kits. My fear is they're using their status as a cash cow and not as a vital cog in US soccer development.
> Let's MANDATE that all DAs be fully funded. Let the kids compete on a level playing field regardless of socio-economic circumstances. We'd have superior, competitive teams overall and we would weed out from the mix those clubs that can't offer fully funded: thus fewer DA clubs, also adding to the overall competitiveness.


Most of the u12 LA DAs are funded from what I hear. Galaxy, LAFC, TFA, Legends, Golden State, and LAUFA all subsidize players. I don't know about Pats, LA Premier, or Santa Barbara. I do hear that Real So Cal not only has high fees, but requires parents to ref five games in their rec league (please correct me if I'm wrong about that).


----------



## DefenseWins (Feb 1, 2018)

I don't think that FCGS DA has ever training out of Pasadena.  

Same goes for Arsenal, they have the location of Temecula on the DA site, but train out of Norco I believe.


----------



## Lambchop (Feb 1, 2018)

Zvezdas said:


> SBFDad my kid never played for TFA, however my buddy was DOC there for some time and we have friends who played for the club and then left for LAFC and other clubs...as I said earlier TFA squads are amazing, but there is a reason why US Soccer is not granting them full DA status or anything beyond U12. I posted TFA analyses from another frequent board member, I quoted that person and so far no one provided credible response...


Politics!  $$$$$


----------



## RedDevilDad (Feb 1, 2018)

younothat said:


> This is the first year of the no posted scores for the U12 age group, kids and teams know the scores and standings pretty much anyway


Scores are posted when you download the results.  Go to the schedule, download the CSV file and you can see all the scores.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Feb 1, 2018)

DefenseWins said:


> I don't think that FCGS DA has ever training out of Pasadena.
> 
> Same goes for Arsenal, they have the location of Temecula on the DA site, but train out of Norco I believe.


Golden State trains Veterans Field and plays home games in San Bernardino.
Arsenal trains at Norco College and plays home games at Galway Downs in Temecula


----------



## Zvezdas (Feb 1, 2018)

John Akii-Bua said:


> Most of the u12 LA DAs are funded from what I hear. Galaxy, LAFC, TFA, Legends, Golden State, and LAUFA all subsidize players. I don't know about Pats, LA Premier, or Santa Barbara. I do hear that Real So Cal not only has high fees, but requires parents to ref five games in their rec league (please correct me if I'm wrong about that).


Rsc has lower fees than cvu galaxy or 06 eagles and no 5 game ref requirment hahaha.


----------



## osvaldo (Feb 1, 2018)

John Akii-Bua said:


> Most of the u12 LA DAs are funded from what I hear. Galaxy, LAFC, TFA, Legends, Golden State, and LAUFA all subsidize players. I don't know about Pats, LA Premier, or Santa Barbara. I do hear that Real So Cal not only has high fees, but requires parents to ref five games in their rec league (please correct me if I'm wrong about that).


Galaxy, LAFC, TFA only fully funded U12s. That’s uniforms, backpacks, ref fees, tournament fees and in some cases  boots. Does anyone know definitively otherwise?


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster? (Feb 2, 2018)

I’m surprised nobody is compiling a nationwide chart yet.


----------



## Ramonasoccerguy (Feb 9, 2018)

RedDevilDad said:


> Here are rankings based on what percentage of their available points (3 for a win, 1 for a draw) does a team take.
> LA Region:
> View attachment 1961
> 
> SD Region:View attachment 1962


That’s the point total but I know the SDSC team beat Nomads 8-0 recently


----------



## Dargle (Feb 9, 2018)

Ramonasoccerguy said:


> That’s the point total but I know the SDSC team beat Nomads 8-0 recently


If Nomads has given up 125 goals and only scored 24 in 24 games, an 8-0 score sounds like par for the course.  They must have spread their 24 goals across those 24 games very efficiently to get 32 out of 72 possible points.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Feb 10, 2018)

Dargle said:


> If Nomads has given up 125 goals and only scored 24 in 24 games, an 8-0 score sounds like par for the course.  They must have spread their 24 goals across those 24 games very efficiently to get 32 out of 72 possible points.


Make sure you saw my second post. I had made a mistake at some point.


----------



## Tori726 (Feb 12, 2018)

The topic is very popular among fans. I like that they share their opinions and ideas. It is the best choice for us  http://onlineclassmentor.com/blog/bermuda-triangle-place-of-mystery. I hope that everybody will be joyful!


----------



## lvnsocr (Feb 26, 2018)

DA U12 Standings West LA


----------



## Pitch Perfect (May 22, 2018)

RedDevilDad said:


> I was curious how all the teams stack up... Blue= LA, Red = SDView attachment 1965


With the season almost in the books, anyone have updated standings for both LA & SD divisions?


----------



## focomoso (May 23, 2018)

TFA...........MP:52 W:44 D:4 L:4 GF:243 GA:61 GD:182 Pts:136
LAFC..........MP:48 W:37 D:6 L:5 GF:209 GA:64 GD:145 Pts:117
Galaxy........MP:48 W:24 D:15 L:9 GF:140 GA:59 GD:81 Pts:87
Golden State..MP:50 W:21 D:9 L:20 GF:123 GA:126 GD:-3 Pts:72
Real So Cal...MP:52 W:19 D:9 L:24 GF:121 GA:176 GD:-55 Pts:66
Pateadores....MP:50 W:19 D:7 L:24 GF:150 GA:175 GD:-25 Pts:64
Legends.......MP:52 W:17 D:10 L:25 GF:97 GA:128 GD:-31 Pts:61
LAUFA.........MP:50 W:11 D:10 L:29 GF:86 GA:160 GD:-74 Pts:43
Santa Barbara.MP:48 W:8 D:11 L:29 GF:81 GA:160 GD:-79 Pts:35
LA Premier....MP:50 W:7 D:5 L:38 GF:73 GA:214 GD:-141 Pts:26


----------



## USC (May 23, 2018)

Congrats to TFA, they started the DA by winning their division, impressive.  

In Club soccer, they won several National and State Cups this year...no other organization can say that.


----------

